# Honest opinion please!



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I have several severe health problems that prevent me from having a job or career. Because of that I use my ability and talent to sew, knit, crochet and create many items that people can actually use. Among them are the dog beds/sleepers and sometimes dog clothing. I also make items for people too. The things I create are made from the best materials, etc. that I can find and I try to make the prices I charge reasonable without giving them away and/or losing money. I do realize others make and sell some of the same but I believe there is room for all of us to sell our creations. My husbands' job pays for the basic bills but there is very little, if any, left to buy anything extra. That's why I'm trying to sell what I make. So I'm wondering why no one on here buys anything from me. I have always given some of what I make to people on the gift exchanges but it seems I can never sell anything.:dontknow: Are the prices too high or is it something else? I'm hoping for honest answers. I can't fix what is wrong if I don't know what is wrong.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwwww, that*s so sad to hear. Where do you sell your stuffies? Do you have a Etsy store I can look into?? XOXOXO


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Can you post some pics of your work? I'm sure we can chip in with some constructive criticism for you. If it is any consolation, when I post my stuff I get a lot of compliments but very few orders.
I was also going to suggest an Etsy store. You get a lot of buyers who are specifically looking for handmade stuff. I sell most of my work at craft markets rather than online though, as I really struggle to get decent photographs. Facebook is also really good for selling, you can have your own page, or just advertise in relevant groups. There are hundreds of Chihuahua/small dog groups on FB.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My issue is my two do not like saks. No clue why but they were given one from a secret santa and they pull the inside out and turn it into an extra large blanket. They don't like going in stuff unless it is my bed covers. 

Now BG's new favorite blanket is a fleece on one side and minky soft fur etc on the other.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm not sure that chi people is the best for selling new goods. I agree that you should try something like etsy or even ebay.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Can you post some pics of your work? I'm sure we can chip in with some constructive criticism for you. If it is any consolation, when I post my stuff I get a lot of compliments but very few orders.
> 
> I was also going to suggest an Etsy store. You get a lot of buyers who are specifically looking for handmade stuff. I sell most of my work at craft markets rather than online though, as I really struggle to get decent photographs. Facebook is also really good for selling, you can have your own page, or just advertise in relevant groups. There are hundreds of Chihuahua/small dog groups on FB.



I totally agree that etsy is the best place to sell. All you have to do is sign up and create your own shop. And sell! I'm sure you'd do well on there. Don't be discouraged.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I do have pictures in the Buyers//Sellers section. Also selling some clothing that are too little for my chis. Nearly all are still brand new.
I have noticed, though, that other people have been selling items just like mine on here quite a bit. That's why I'd like the opinions on why mine aren't selling and others are.:dontknow:


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

If you make a Etsy store, Baby surely will get something hihi


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I just had a look at your stuff in the Buyers/sellers forum, and i think it looks good. I really like the idea of the pillow sleepers. I have no idea if they are a fair price, I just don't buy this type of thing. My dogs mostly sleep on human beds and sofas, or on the rug. Individual beds can be a source of tension in a multi dog household.
The only thing I can think of that would put me off if I were looking for that type of product would be the fabric designs. Personally i would want something that fit with my home decor, so less cutesy. That is just my personal taste though, I'm sure plenty of people prefer the cartoon fabrics.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Baby like pastels hihihi  candy colors  and he don*t like pillow sleepers, but he uses sleeping bag every night <3


----------



## SWHouston (Aug 23, 2013)

Shelly (I think that's right ?),
This is the first I've herd of you. Do you have a website we could look at ? If you don't, I think you can make one free through Yahoo or another carrier. I don't need anything right now, but I'd like to look and keep stuff in mind for when I do.

Our best from the SWHouston Pack !


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I agree with Stella, I also like the faux fur that looks real and the soft Minky fabrics. More importantly...so do the dogs. Look in fashion magazines and check out the colors. 
Pastels, like Ann Helen said are always big for pets. I love the turquoise, blue/brown combos. Pinks and blues will always be big, gender specific. 
I agree with Stella, the cutsie patterns....not so mutch. If someone requests it you can always find it on line.
You do beautiful work, I have always admired it...hang in there. I bet you will get great ideas from here!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I have also looked at your work and you do beautiful work. I also liked the pillow sleeper idea. Like Stella and Debra said, I would be one as well who likes the minky fabrics or the animal prints--especially the animal print minky. My problem personally is like Christie Lulu really will only get in the bags or sleepers if I put her in them and hold her. She never gets in them on her own. Also, Lulu doesn't like clothes. I have bought her 2 or 3 sweaters for colder weather, but she really doesn't like them--frankly it's more for me than her. I really like the idea the others had of etsy! Or maybe ebay? Maybe if there are some vet offices or boutique pet stores in your area that would let you put your things in their office/shop? Another thought is that when things seemed to be selling a good bit on this forum was around Christmas. That might be a factor. Anyway, I sure do wish you very good luck!!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Animal prints, hot pinks, pastels, minky, soft type materials seem to be popular over fleece. My pups loveeeeeee minky and fur materials and animals prints/ hot pink!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

To one seamstress to another its not about the price of the items, its a combo of how you present yourself, helps to be more social too  as for etsy its not easy to sell there but it is a step up with a small amount of fees almost like when you sell on eBay. ^_^ everyone has their own preference on what they like when it comes to items so its hard to please all


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I wanted to say that I actually really like your pillow sleepers and I was considering buying one but I got a lot of sac and pocket type beds for Christmas so I can't really justify buying any more beds/bedding right now. I also agree with everyone else fabric that is more neutral and less cutesy might help, or offering it made to order so people can choose their own fabric that would probably help too!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't think I've seen yours. I'm thinking you need more marketing. I'll bet if we had pics frequently there'd be more sales. Maybe post often so they show up under new posts. I will go look for your things. I generally just read the new posts every day. Best wishes and prayers to you.
PS I just made a hat that stays on to protect little ears during blizzards that I think would sell but I'm not interested in making them to sell. Be glad to share the pattern (it's my original) with you if you'd like.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

For me, I just have too much stuff right now so not in the market to buy more. I absolutely LOVE the little rag quilt that you made Brody years ago for the Christmas exchange! It is so well made and Shelly, it has lasted through lots of washings. Brody has multiple beds and has a bunch of those sleeping sacks. I wash one, I still have several in the closet, so I just rotate through and none of them are wearing out. For me, I buy a quality item and it lasts, so I am not in the market for more. Does that make sense?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I just look at your dresses. It would be helpful to post the length and girth for potential buyers. Size from brand to brand varies so much. I like the little red and blue dress.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You have beautiful stuff but you're not promoting your stuff to enough people. There's not enough detailed info about each item. I have a party supply store on eCrater and I've learned from experience that you have to be very detailed about the things you sell. You also have to take into consideration that not everyone on the forum has an xsmall chi, so you have a limited amount of potential buyers just on this forum. You could also include in your posting that you are open to special orders if that interest you. Many on here would love certain material or a particular product, but don't have the time or know-how and would happily pay someone to make it for them. Don't limited your products to just this forum. The pictures are what sells an item! You have to take very nice, clear pictures. I would love to have those dresses but I need a size small. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you for the information and suggestions everyone. I have actually done all these things but not all at once. Maybe that's the problem.......I need to do everything all at once. I'm doing good at making the items but I'm not that great at selling & marketing.:lol:


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I have seen your things when you post them. Honestly, I do not answer that they are nice so I don't hijack the sale thread because I will not be buying. 

Its not that your things are not lovely, they are, you are very talented...I do not dress my dog at all, so I do not buy clothes and she has the things she needs like beds etc. 

Do not dispair, Im sure now that people see your seperate post they will help you out . Good luck!


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

I normally don't buy clothes for my chi but when I do it's for special occasions such as the holidays or halloween ect ect. Perhaps you should slot extra time around thoes seasons to market your products a month in advance so people can order them ahead of time and have tons of time for cute photos!! 

Also I never got an opportunity to mention this to anybody but if your gonna sell clothes for chi's PLEASE PLEASE consider the presentation of the photo!

if you have it wrinkled out on the floor as if you tossed it down in a hurry on your carpet that slightly faded that speaks subconsciously. Now if you were to take the "retail" approach you would have a HD photo with tons of lighting a nice background say buy a 2x2 ft. fancy white tile then put a mini wall of a soft color such as grey or light brown as a background color and then fine some type of mini clothing rack or step to display your products on a hanger OR a clean mini set!

Heck that is what I would do because if you show in your picture that you treat your items with respect care and attention to detail that would get me 10x more excited about a product than simply displaying it on the floor...

I don't mean to pick on you most people do this but in general if your committed to selling products online I would suggest that. Mostly because if I were you that is what I would do Also maybe you can create a signiture to promote that you do CUSTOM dresses... because I would think that would be kinda a neat feature too though you might have more hassel and overhead with that route...

I also don't use any sleeping bags or pillow sacks for my chi and with the comments here maybe that's not the market to go towards? Either way I wish you much success and if you branch out into a more "dog couture" style I would more likely buy... Vida HATES clothes but when I do stuff her in some I want to make sure it's super pretty and worth the hassle and watching be annoyed with daddy haha


----------

